# "Egy nemzet nagysága és erkölcsi fejlettsége híven tükröződik abban, ahogyan az állat



## GIGI (2010 Szeptember 13)

"*Egy nemzet nagysága* és erkölcsi fejlettsége híven *tükröződik *abban, *ahogyan az állatokkal bánik*." Mahatma *Gandhi*
*...*
*minden felhivast, internetes oldalt szivesen latnek itt, ami a Fold allataival foglalkozik, azok megsegiteserol szol, vagy akar orokbefogadhato-gazdatkereso allatokkal kapcsolatos!*
*...*
*elsonek ezt az oldalt en tennem be:*
*kernek mindenkit, aki tud szanni ra par percet idejebol, regisztralja a peticiot... penzbe nem kerul de talan segit valamicsket... bizzunk benne... *
*Help Save the Polar Bears!*
http://www.naturecanada.ca/advocate/polar_bears.html?gclid=CLyQ77uahaQCFQpV5wodwkKHGA


----------



## Kvikveg (2010 Szeptember 13)

A Magyar Madartani Egyesulet felhivasa:
http://mme.hu/hirek/1187-fejletlen-golyafiokak-maradhatnak-itthon.html
"Amint arról korábban beszámoltunk, a júniusi hideg, esős időjárás miatt a fehér gólyák legjobb esetben is csak 50% körüli költési sikert érnek el idén. Ennél nagyobb is lehet azonban a baj, mivel sok gólya az első fészekalj pusztulása után pótköltésbe kezdett, és ezek megkésett fiókái túl fiatalok ahhoz, hogy a szülőkkel elhagyják a fészket a napokban kezdődő vonuláson. Ezért könnyen előfordulhat, hogy országszerte akár jelentős számú itthon maradó gólyafiókáról kell gondoskodnia a természetvédelmi hálózatnak! Ennek mértéke az Ön segítségével a következő hetekben derül ki."


----------



## GIGI (2010 Szeptember 13)

elkuldened ezt a tajekoztatot egy otthoni egyesulet cimere?
http://www.ujakropolisz.hu/
lehet mar nem uj nekik, lehet igen. 
ezek a fiatal emberek nagyon sokat segitenek az otthoni termeszetvedoknek!
koszi, a hozzaszolasodat


----------



## Jadge § (2010 Szeptember 13)

GIGI írta:


> *kernek mindenkit, aki tud szanni ra par percet idejebol, regisztralja a peticiot... penzbe nem kerul de talan segit valamicsket... bizzunk benne... *


idefigyelj tudom nagy szived van DEDEDEDE azeeeee van jozan eszed IS !!!
*EL VANNAK SZAPORODVA !!!!! es most MAR VESZELYESEK IS !!!*
*mar annyian vannak ,hogy a sarokrol lebandukolt a LAKOTT TERULETRE !! *
tudod ez mit jelent ??? >>> persze ,hogy tudod *IRTANI KELL !!!!*
mivel keves a termeszetes ellensege ... ja faj a szived de azeee nem akarsz 
a konyha ablakodbol egy ilyet az udvarodban latni fotoreszni
maaa pedig ha nem irtjak szisztematikusan hama-hama a kertedbe teremnek !!!
Az orszag nagysagat *A JOZAN ESZ HATAROZZA MEG !!*
<dl class="postprofile" id="profile148201"><dt> 

</dt></dl>


----------



## Kvikveg (2010 Szeptember 14)

Ok elkuldtem nekik, remelem nem spam lesz nekik.


----------



## GIGI (2010 Szeptember 15)

tuuuttaaaam   


Jadge § írta:


> idefigyelj tudom nagy szived van DEDEDEDE azeeeee van jozan eszed IS !!!
> *EL VANNAK SZAPORODVA !!!!! es most MAR VESZELYESEK IS !!!*
> *mar annyian vannak ,hogy a sarokrol lebandukolt a LAKOTT TERULETRE !! *
> tudod ez mit jelent ??? >>> persze ,hogy tudod *IRTANI KELL !!!!*
> ...


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Szeptember 19)

Egy mai Híradós/MTI hírt idéznék:
_*"Aki megment egy életet, egy egész világot ment meg. Mi pedig a mai napon egy egész fajt készülünk megmenteni" - mondta Fazekas Sándor vidékfejlesztési miniszter amikor szakemberek társaságában vizát és kecsegét telepített vissza korábbi természetes élőhelyére a Dunába a fővárosi folyószakasz Vizafogónak nevezett részén.*_ 
_ A miniszter felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy a természetben tett emberi kártételeket az embernek, ha lehetősége van rá, kötelessége orvosolni. A viza visszatelepítése a Dunába ilyen szempontból mérföldkő, hiszen ez a halfaj csaknem kipusztult, ám a mostani esemény is azt mutatja, hogy a természettel szemben korábban elkövetett vétkek jóvátehetők. _
_ A vidékfejlesztési tárca vezetője felhívta a figyelmet arra is, hogy az idei évet az Egyesült Nemzetek Szervezete (ENSZ) a biológiai sokféleség évének nyilvánította a Földön. A most induló dunai viza-visszatelepítési program pedig jó példa arra, hogy a Földön meglévő biodiverzitást határokon átnyúló összefogással miként lehet megőrizni. E programban ugyanis több Duna-menti ország, például Németország (Bajorország), Ausztria, Magyarország, Szerbia és Románia is érintett. _
_ Fazekas Sándor elmondta, hogy a mostani program megvalósításának kezdetét tízéves előkészítő munka előzte meg, amelynek lényeges része volt a budapesti szennyvíztisztító megépítése, amely a Duna vizének megfelelő minőségét garantálja a visszatelepített halak számára. _
_ Rideg Árpád, a homokmégyi Rideg és Rideg Fish Farm Kft. ügyvezetője, akinek kezdeményezése nyomán létrejöhetett a vizák és a kecsegék visszatelepítése a Dunába, arról beszélt, hogy régi álma valósult meg ezzel, hiszen negyed százada, amikor diplomamunkáját írta, azt szerette volna, hogy a Dunában jelentősebb méretű halakat is lehessen fogni. A viza visszatelepítésével ez realitássá válhat. Hozzátette: a most visszatelepített vizaivadékok - amelyeket meg is jelöltek - csak évek múlva érik majd el a kifejlett példányokra jellemző akár több tíz, de akár száz kilós súlyt is. _
_ A szakember úgy vélte: egy jelentősebb mértékű visszatelepítés évente már 20-30 millió forintból is megoldható volna. Ennek nyomán évente 20-30 ezer ivadékot lehetne visszatelepíteni a Dunába. Ehhez viszont mind a szakmai, mind a társadalmi, mind pedig az állami szervezeteknek együtt kell működni a cél érdekében a továbbiakban. _
_ A Magyar Haltermelők és Halászati Vízterület-hasznosítók Szövetségének adatai szerint Magyarországon a múlt évben mintegy 21 ezer tonna hal termett. Hazánkban évente most egy ember átlagosan 3,8 kilogramm halat fogyaszt el. Ez a gazdasági válság hatására némileg csökkent, mivel korábban már az átlagos halfogyasztás meghaladta a 4 kilogrammot, pontosan 4,1 kilogramm volt. A magyar halfogyasztás mintegy 50 százaléka származik belföldről."_



Szép napot kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## ruszinaszabolcs (2011 Augusztus 5)

*Nagy Kanada*

Kanada világméretű virtuális ország, 
melynek e percben Budapest is aktív városa.


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Augusztus 5)

ruszinaszabolcs írta:


> Kanada világméretű virtuális ország,
> melynek e percben Budapest is aktív városa.



És a fórumozók az állatai, vagy ezt hogy értetted pont itt?


----------



## Bettibébi (2011 Augusztus 13)

Sidhe írta:


> És a fórumozók az állatai, vagy ezt hogy értetted pont itt?




Igaz ami igaz!Van itt vad és vadász is!


----------

